# First time in the water



## broz (Jul 2, 2010)

Today was my first trip on the water with the fly rod. Couldn't find any fish but enjoyed actually putting a fly on the leader. Lol. I wasn't as consistent as I hoped but was able to get to 35'-40' regularly. The two and a half foot of water made a big difference. Lol.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks a little Windy which didn't help!


----------



## broz (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah. The wind didn't help. Especially when I hung the fly in the back of my jacket on the 3rd cast. Lol. Sounded like a 22 round when it hit.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Stick with it . . . . do not get discouraged. We all started like you did, and still have the occasional "duck the head" experience with the fly. 

A couple of years ago I tagged my fishing partner and took him to the ER to have my fly extracted from his forearm. IT happens.

Soon you will be catching fish and having fun.

Let's go fishing.


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Good outing!

Distance casting when your up to your *&^% in water with your line being pulled behind you is far different that distance casting while 1.5'-2' above the water on a dry boat deck.

My son's & I love wade fishing for reds. My oldest gets way back in the weeds/marsh for the smaller potholes and does well. His casts there are 15'-40' but the kid can chunk a line when he wants.










Not everything making ripples in the shallows are reds, we're seeing more larger Sheepie's right now. Bring some flashy smaller Gotcha's or similar. They have a tough time getting those dentures around big flies. I tied some green sparkle Wooley Buggers on #8 34007's and these should work AOK. Just like a shrimp/worm/bug or such looking to get eaten.










Keep it up as when you hook a nice one you'll never go back!

Pete A.


----------



## Roofish (Jun 28, 2008)

You may as well join FFA now. Fly Fishers Annonymous, an incurable addiction


----------



## broz (Jul 2, 2010)

roofish said:


> You may as well join FFA now. Fly Fishers Annonymous, an incurable addiction


Yeah. I have a feeling my shimano will stay in the rod holder most of the time. Lol


----------



## AnthonyTRB (Sep 18, 2012)

flyfishingmike said:


> We all started like you did, and still have the occasional "duck the head" experience with the fly.


I trip out on the casts where you can litterally see the fly coming at you. Not the normal its coming my way- I mean the slow motion in detail/not headed for you/headed for your face casts. The wind usally does that when I get brave and go for a hero cast.

Like Mike said, keep it up! (And crushing the barbs helps- I promise!)


----------



## broz (Jul 2, 2010)

AnthonyTRB said:


> I trip out on the casts where you can litterally see the fly coming at you. Not the normal its coming my way- I mean the slow motion in detail/not headed for you/headed for your face casts. The wind usally does that when I get brave and go for a hero cast.
> 
> Like Mike said, keep it up! (And crushing the barbs helps- I promise!)


I definately had a few that I was ducking my head. Haha.


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

You're in for a treat. I taught myself to fly fish almost two years ago after fishing all my life with traditional rod/reel, and I can't put the fly rod down. 95% of the time I won't even take a traditional rod/reel with me now even if I'm just going to blind cast. This gives me a chance to practice the entire motion and work on weaknesses, accuracy, timing, rhythm, etc.

That first redfish on a fly will get you hooked - 100% guaranteed. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*Let the wind be your friend*

When you are in a position that the wind is blowing from your left to right,at least a little, you will find its easier to keep the hook away from you. For right handed casters.

Also using your back cast as more of an up cast is helpful. Obviously easier to do from the deck of a boat.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## AnthonyTRB (Sep 18, 2012)

Laguna Freak said:


> When you are in a position that the wind is blowing from your left to right,at least a little, you will find its easier to keep the hook away from you. For right handed casters.


I have learned that and wish I read it somewhere first before I self taught/almost knocked myself out.


----------



## bpharris (May 21, 2012)

Xplorin08 said:


> You're in for a treat. I taught myself to fly fish almost two years ago after fishing all my life with traditional rod/reel, and I can't put the fly rod down. 95% of the time I won't even take a traditional rod/reel with me now even if I'm just going to blind cast. This gives me a chance to practice the entire motion and work on weaknesses, accuracy, timing, rhythm, etc.
> 
> That first redfish on a fly will get you hooked - 100% guaranteed.
> 
> Good luck!!


x2! My story is almost identical. In the past 2 yrs, I've only fished with conventional gear once or twice.


----------



## cornbackbrowntrout (Feb 22, 2006)

Congrats, get used to bringing your flyrod only, it will make you a better caster in all conditions. 90 percent of casting is line management. You can only learn that with pratice, handling line in the water, line wrapping around the trolling motor, line wrapping around your net, line wrapping around your stringer....
Then when you land a 28" red with a 9' rod in one hand and a boga grip in the other you have finally made it. If you can do that feat you have just graduated!!!

Also practice backcasting with the rod coming back on your left side instead of the right, it takes alot of coordination and practice, but many times the wind will dictate no other way!


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

broz said:


> Today was my first trip on the water with the fly rod. Couldn't find any fish but enjoyed actually putting a fly on the leader. Lol. I wasn't as consistent as I hoped but was able to get to 35'-40' regularly. The two and a half foot of water made a big difference. Lol.
> View attachment 565498


Keep at it! Even though you didn't land anything that's an awesome picture. Like any aspect of fishing, everything just takes practice.

Im a newb fly fishing myself so before long Im sure ill post a report with a pic of a fly stuck on my ear (happened the first time I went out to practice casting) So as long as you don't do that, you're still doing good. *grin.


----------

